# Won't post my work anymore.



## boxerman (Mar 16, 2011)

I decided not to post any more pictures of my work on this forum anymore. I posted some pictures of my work and have only gotten only few comments on my work. I don't think my wood turning is that bad. But maybe it is. I like posting comments on everyone else work and seeing things people make. So I will keep commenting on other peoples work.


----------



## cnccutter (Mar 16, 2011)

Crage, I hope you reconsider what your thinking about doing. I post some and read a lot, but learn something from everyone ....the good, the bad, and the ugly. there are people that do read and look at your post and learn from you, they may just not be vocal about it.

Erik






boxerman said:


> I decided not to post any more pictures of my work on this forum anymore. I posted some pictures of my work and have only gotten only few comments on my work. I don't think my wood turning is that bad. But maybe it is. I like posting comments on everyone else work and seeing things people make. So I will keep commenting on other peoples work.


----------



## oops99 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keep on posting Craig, some of us just lurk and don't post often. I like your work, but I know what you are saying. I do more posting on Bill Y's site as you might have seen my name on there, but I don't post as many pics on this site as I do there.
 I don't think it's a reflection on your work, because I've had the same feelings.

Tom/oops99


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 16, 2011)

You had 9 comments on the pens. It is difficult to comment on a couple of pictures with several pens in each picture. If you really want honest critiques then post a close up picture of single pens and specifically ask for critique comments. Opposite feelings have been had by some who posted pictures and didn't like the comments. Some of us hold off on making critical comments unless they are specifically asked for. I hope you will reconsider your comment...post pictures of single pens....ask for comments and then take them in the spirit in which they are given. Doos luck with your new found hobby, or as we like to call it...our new addiction. It appears like you are off to a good start. If you want to try some new takes on slimline pens take a look at my website and read some of the articles: http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles
Do a good turn daily!
Don



boxerman said:


> I decided not to post any more pictures of my work on this forum anymore. I posted some pictures of my work and have only gotten only few comments on my work. I don't think my wood turning is that bad. But maybe it is. I like posting comments on everyone else work and seeing things people make. So I will keep commenting on other peoples work.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Mar 16, 2011)

You get more than I get. 

Make you a deal.. keep posting.. I'll post some.. and we can comment on each others a few times.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it all has to do with the timing of the post. I have recieved LOTS of comments and I have received up to 0 comments. I also have noticed less going on here these days. ITS SPRING lots of stuff going on.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 16, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I think it all has to do with the timing of the post. I have received LOTS of comments and I have received up to 0 comments. I also have noticed less going on here these days. ITS SPRING lots of stuff going on.


 

Bingo.  We are at the end of turning season.  Probably won't pick up again until Sept.  

Don is also correct that a good photo with a close-up and a request for critiques makes a big difference.  Sure we all love to feel the pat on the back and hear GJNP.  Personally I want to hear what people do not like.  Choice of kit finishes with blank does not look well together.  Over cut, under cut.  Even a what were you thinking. :redface:  GJNP does nothing to help me improve.  All of the people I know well on here know they can tell me straight up what they think.  I really do encourage that.  I will even tell people I don't know if I see a problem with their pens if I think it will be received well and not pi$$ someone off.

Just hand in there and develop friendships with people so that you will get true comments without bashing, which is what we all need to improve.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 17, 2011)

I've posted awesome pens with just a few comments..sometimes I get lots, sometimes barely any. You can't take it personal at all...the timing of the post, the title of the post, makes a difference, but more than that, just how motivated people are to type at that moment plays the biggest factor I'm sure. There's thousands of pens posted, and people are really busy..so they might not post, but that doesn't mean they don't take a peak. Even my wife, she looks at every pen in person and doesn't necessarily make much of a comment about it very often.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 17, 2011)

Humm, end of turning season? I am just coming into mine. Too cold in the winter in my shop to turn. I guess it's time to get heat.

I don't get many comments on my postings, either. But, I don't let it get to me. I do have a tendency to do standard pens, nothing mind shattering. I post them to show them off, not to get comments. I have one that I need to shoot and post, and I will do that in a day or two. Keep posting and don't look at the post count, look at the view count. Also, do catchy titles, this will get more views and more comments. I'm not going to repeat the other good ideas.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Mar 17, 2011)

I go through this foram 3 or 4 times aday but hardly ever comment because ALL you guys are much better turners than me.  I have never posted on here and am not sure how to go about it.  But I will keep reading them. Some I read over and over


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 17, 2011)

boxerman said:


> I decided not to post any more pictures of my work on this forum anymore. I posted some pictures of my work and have only gotten only few comments on my work. I don't think my wood turning is that bad. But maybe it is. I like posting comments on everyone else work and seeing things people make. So I will keep commenting on other peoples work.


 
Looks like we are just the opposite!  I rarely make comments any more!:wink:

Seems like these days when someone posts their work and asks for comments, all they get are a bunch of... "nice pen" "fantastic work"  "out of this world" "absolutely beautiful" and on and on, but not one constructive bit of advice, even on some pretty rough and ugly pens!

Have we become so blase that we can't even tell someone that their triple multi-colored orange and purple "oops band" looks like crap on a yellow and blue pen that's shaped like an hour glass ready to explode!


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 17, 2011)

Seems like you are being harsh on yourself.  I agree with Don that single pictures work better and asking for critique will solicit some response.  I think the number of comments is less important then what is said in the comments that are made.
I often look at pens, but don't comment.  Post your pictures to show off your progress.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 17, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I think it all has to do with the timing of the post. I have recieved LOTS of comments and I have received up to 0 comments. I also have noticed less going on here these days. ITS SPRING lots of stuff going on.



I looked at the time that you posted most of your pens, most were posted between 7:30 and 8:30 pacific time.  That means you are posting around dinner/primetime TV time across the country.  That is by far, the least likely time for me to be online because I'm eating, putting my kid to bed, relaxing with my wife.  I would imagine that many others on here have the same schedule.  By the time I get onto the site again the next morning, your post has probably been bumped off the home screen and possibly even been bumped to page 2 of the New posts screen.  It's nothing personal, but out of sight - out of mind.  Try posting mid-morning while people are checking the site during their coffee break or lunch and I'll bet you'll see more comments.


----------



## Papo (Mar 17, 2011)

Crage. I'm new here and your comments have been very helpful for me.I'm sorry that I have not return the favor,maybe I miss it or just did not log on the day you posted your pens.What this says is that you have help others including me,so please post again I'll make sure I give you some feed back.Hang in there buddy and we will help you aswell.Feel good about the fact that you are doing your part others will follow.

Be Bless
Hector


----------



## jaywood1207 (Mar 17, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> boxerman said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like these days when someone posts their work and asks for comments, all they get are a bunch of... "nice pen" "fantastic work"  "out of this world" "absolutely beautiful" and on and on, but not one constructive bit of advice, even on some pretty rough and ugly pens!
> ...


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Craig,

I have posted a few pens and sometimes it takes a long time to get any comments.
I know i look at a lot of pictures and most of what i want to say has been said.
Also i am not on here every couple of hours , so i feel that saying what has been said already a few times is redundant.

That being said i do not post every bit of work i do, like some do.
It is great for beginners and new people to the site to see the processes but i do not have time for all the pictures and editing and writing up long tutorials.
Others are far more eloquent than myself.

So i would say, post what you think is different, something you are very proud of, something that turned out better than expected or something different!

I always try and give an explanation of the pen, the wood and what i went through to get the pen done.
I have also found that if you buy or make blanks that are unique they get a lot more comments!

Just my 0.02 cents though...

Andrew


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 17, 2011)

If your goal is high number of views and high number of comments, it doesn't just happen.  Go to the SOYP forum and sort by comments or views (click at the top of that column).  Then look at the high count posts and see what differentiates them from the low count posts.  I think you will find the top posts are unusual in some aspect - either a very different looking pen style not seen before, an excellent photograph, a superb finish, a catchy name, an unusual blank, a story, etc.  A poor picture of a common kit pen with simple wood with no story will likely have few views and few comments.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 17, 2011)

Not quite sure what you are searching for here with this comment. If you want critiques about your pens then ask for it in your post. If you want attaboys then step your game up . I don't mean this as a critisism of your work but when everyday pens are shown there is not alot of reaction. It is the more outstanding pens get the attention. I am that way when I comment on pens. Unless someone is truely looking for critique I won't comment on ordinary everyday pens. Again there is nothing wrong with them by no means. Just so much time in a day and alot to see here. 

From what I saw looking back at some of your pens, you need to look at your ability to get closer to the kit sizes. I seen some pens that were underturned and some over turned. As far as the razors go I do not make them so no comment about them. Other than that maybe you need to post more often.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 17, 2011)

Please do not be discouraged, I have been a member for a long time and some of my pens do not get many comments (Most of my pens) now you keep om making them and posting, you should be your own worst critic, improve where you think need be. I personaly do not tell people what they should do or not do. everone to their oun taste. I have found that unless it is a rare material or a pen with a story it will not get many comments. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Craig:
You should reconsider your decision. Others have made valid points about timing.

Additionally, when I read this post, I reviewed all of your "show off your pen" posts, trying to determine which ones I had seen and why I didn't comment.

You have recently posted several pens. While the workmanship on these seems very solid, the photos were not detailed enough to allow me to see the full beauty of your work. I know that photographing pens is difficult ( I constantly struggle with it). But better quality photos allows us to fully see your execution and make valid and helpful comments about how to move your work to the next level.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## omb76 (Mar 17, 2011)

I felt the same as you did awhile back.  I would post pictures and sometimes I would get a tone of responses and other times, hardly any at all.  It's tough when you're really proud of something that you've done and don't get any feedback from your peers.  The times that I didn't get many responses motivated me to find out why.  So instead of announcing that I'm just not going to post pictures anymore (which I don't understand why an announcement is necessary, just quit posting), I went on a mission to find out why some of my posts didn't get comments.  

1) I started a thread in the Casual Conversation section asking members what makes them want to comment in the SOYP forum.  Some of the replies I got where there same as what others have said here - Timing of post, what about the pen / description stands out, picture quality (this is huge), etc.  

2) My pictures needed work.  I bought an inexpensive photo tent setup and took some pictures.  Again, I posted my pictures in the pen photography forum asking for opinions and suggestions to help me improve my picture taking skills.  The quality of my pictures is MUCH better now, though still lacking a great deal behind others here.  I'm still trying to perfect it.  

3)  Ask for comments and critiques in your posts (and be accepting of the critiques).  The main reason for joining this group should be to make friends and improve your skills.  Asking for the comments and critiques will create an opportunity for others to comment honestly about your post and hopefully help you learn.  

In summary, try to find out what your doing wrong and improve on it, don't just give up.  That's what we are all here for is to help each other improve - so let us help!


----------



## RichB (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Craig.  Keep posting your work.  I used to post a few pictures but it has been awhile because of other thing.  When I did I would look at the views more than the replies.  Quite often the view number was higher, then I knew a lot of individuals have seen my work.  Sometimes it is hard to say something out of the usual.  Keep up the great work I enjoy looking at it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  RichB


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 17, 2011)

boxerman said:


> I decided not to post any more pictures of my work on this forum anymore. I posted some pictures of my work and have only gotten only few comments on my work. I don't think my wood turning is that bad. But maybe it is. I like posting comments on everyone else work and seeing things people make. So I will keep commenting on other peoples work.


 

Well, if nothing else....your getting plenty of attention now!




Scott (do as you will) B


----------



## airrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Craig I just looked through some of your last postings.  I see you are trying different set ups for your pictures.   I will say this.  A good picture will do wonders.   Please do not get offended by this but a lot of your pictures I believe your work is hidden by either the lighting or the flash this being due to inexperience and lack of equipment.  Which is something most of us have or had at one time.    I still have a hard time with the pictures and can take numerous photos before I am happy with one that I post.

Look at the photography section here for information.  Keep posting in the SOYP and see which ones have the "great" shots.   Shoot them a PM asking them what they use for a background or for some basic information.   Keep working to improve you photography to go along with your pen turning.  When you start posting your pens to sell you will need that.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 17, 2011)

LarryDNJR said:


> You get more than I get.
> 
> Make you a deal.. keep posting.. I'll post some.. and we can comment on each others a few times.




This and Don's (ItsVirgil) comments are both true.

Many of us don't comment unless we can make some compliment, and we do start with the members whose names we recognize (or, for me the folks who have picked on me--I pick on them--I took it, so I'm pretty sure THEY will take it as constructive and not get PO'd.)

It's a fine line--you want constructive critique--Post ONE pen and a darn good picture--- it is nearly impossible to see the finish on a picture of a pen--in the real world, that is the FIRST thing I look at.  Then, there is the fit at the junctions with the metal parts, with photo flash reflections, this is also difficult in a picture--so what's left to say?  Nice pen, good job???

Want true critique--show every junction, blown up, no light reflections so we can see if it has scratches--not an easy picture to take--but the only way to  see the detail and give a true critique.

Or, give up--that's another approach.:wink::wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 17, 2011)

Just went back and looked at your pink ivory--Good picture--here's what I would say:  The finish looks good the reflection lines show no scratches--seems well done.  Your fit at the nib looks great, the centerband, appears you use a "relief cut" to transition to the center.  Interesting approach that looks nice--I would worry a little about the comfort of a "low spot" (the centerband) right where your fingers will rest.  

Overall impression:  Nice pen---be aware pink ivory is very susceptible to cracking--I wish you luck.

THAT would be my honest review.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 17, 2011)

Craig,
Don't take these things personally.  If you look though the posts there are more and more threads posted in the Show off your pens forum.  That's terrific, but it is difficult to not only view them all but to comment on everything.  Keep it up and do not be discouraged.


----------



## boxerman (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry about this everyone just was thinking my work wasn't worth posting. But after reading everyones comments things make sense about posting. Sorry everyone I will keep posting some of my pens.
Craig


----------



## vallealbert (Mar 17, 2011)

Craig, I know how you feel....I posted some pictures of a couple of pieces of woodworking and I got a lot of comments, some of them encouraging me to post pictures of my pens...so,when I finally posted a couple of pen's photos I only got just one comment.......to be honest it lets me down a lot.  I'm newbie at this site and I guess newbies are treated this way.  However I really love this site and I always learn a lot from other member's posts....so KEEP POSTING!!!!!


----------



## omb76 (Mar 17, 2011)

vallealbert said:


> I'm newbie at this site and I guess newbies are treated this way.



I don't think that is a fair statement to make.  I think this site is very accepting of newbies and welcome anyone who shares the same interest.  I looked at your post and to be honest, that was the first time that I had seen it.  It could be the time of day that it was posted and in all honesty once it falls off the front page, it's much less likely to get a comment.  

Tip #1  Thank those that have posted comments about your pen.  It's not only a nice thing to do, but also bumps you to the top of the page again!  SSHHHH!  Don't tell anyone as I'm sure no one else does that!


----------



## jeff (Mar 17, 2011)

vallealbert said:


> Craig, I know how you feel....I posted some pictures of a couple of pieces of woodworking and I got a lot of comments, some of them encouraging me to post pictures of my pens...so,when I finally posted a couple of pen's photos I only got just one comment.......to be honest it lets me down a lot.  I'm newbie at this site and I guess newbies are treated this way.  However I really love this site and I always learn a lot from other member's posts....so KEEP POSTING!!!!!



You're saying newbies are treated poorly here? I'm confused at how you can draw that conclusion when there are two dozen posts in this thread offering explanations for why it might be that you aren't getting comments.

Your Lignum Vitae piece got 28 comments. It's an extraordinary piece and the photos were clear, bright, and showed detail. Unique pieces, well photographed, get the most comments, whether posted by new members or old timers. 

I bet if you posted a pen with inlays or multiple woods, you'd get lots more responses! We're glad you're here. Keep posting!


----------



## vallealbert (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeff and David...my apologize for that comment...it was just how I felt when I posted my pens...this is a special place with special people...

David, thanks for your tip and the comment....appreciate it!!!
Jeff, I will try to enhance my photos...


----------



## keithlong (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to see you have changed your mind, Craig, I do look and not comment alot. I will try to do better in the future. I always enjoy looking at others work.


----------



## gvanweerd (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't really look at the comments. there are nice and i thank them. but what i like is the number of veiws.  I think it's cool when the number of veiws gets up in the high 200's.  just my two cents..  PS  Keep posting your work  and keep turning..


----------



## Mac (Mar 17, 2011)

I put some grinders on this site over a year ago and got one comment, my own. Went back and revived it yesterday and have had comments and ?s about them. And have tried to answer them.
So, as my dad often said, as I was growing up. Son you have to take lemons and make lemonade.
I don't make comments on everything on this site. Can't really tell you why. A one or two word response is padding your post count, according to a member, that I will not name. But is it really, I think not. If someone looks long enough to post anything, it is better than nothing. Another reason for not posting maybe ,Title of thread, owners own comments, not asking for a critque of such item. Just my cent and a half.


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 17, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> boxerman said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like these days when someone posts their work and asks for comments, all they get are a bunch of... "nice pen" "fantastic work"  "out of this world" "absolutely beautiful" and on and on, but not one constructive bit of advice, even on some pretty rough and ugly pens!
> ...


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 17, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Ruby pen turning said:
> 
> 
> > I think it all has to do with the timing of the post. I have received LOTS of comments and I have received up to 0 comments. I also have noticed less going on here these days. ITS SPRING lots of stuff going on.
> ...


 

We are?????????????????????????????????????   We must have some pens hidden away I don't know about then - otherwise we don't have near enough for DC :frown:

I do agree with MDH though.  I look at MANY posts of pens to see what folks are doing, I can't possibly say something about every one without just posting GJNP and that really doesn't mean diddly squat if you REALLY want to know an honest opinion about your work.  Folks on here that I know I tell them what I think (some that I don't know I'll tell what I think.) 
Sometimes I just don't have time to write anything at all but want to see the "pretties."  
So while not everyone comments, people look.  If you want the comments to be greater ask for the input as many have said!


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 18, 2011)

Wait, I have time invested in your work. I want to see how you finish a cork pen.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 18, 2011)

Texatdurango;1191991 
Have we become so blase that we can't even tell someone that their triple multi-colored orange and purple "oops band" looks like crap on a yellow and blue pen that's shaped like an hour glass ready to explode![/quote said:
			
		

> You didn't like my pen?????? Wait till you see the one with the bandaid on the nib covering the dent.:wink:


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 18, 2011)

wolftat said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > Have we become so blase that we can't even tell someone that their triple multi-colored orange and purple "oops band" looks like crap on a yellow and blue pen that's shaped like an hour glass ready to explode!
> ...


 
Good grief.......... I must have missed a lot of SOYP entries, seems like everyone is making crappy pens these days huh! :biggrin:

On another point, it amazes me by reading through some of the posts above that some members keep count of how many views and comments they get and actually judge the value of their work based on those numbers........ Really, you've got to be kidding me! 

Good grief, the SOYP isn't meant to be a contest forum, just show your work and appreciate the remarks you get and hope someone catches something you didn't so you can learn to be a better turner.


----------

